# Mon Apple TV ne synchronise que les photos



## agalujie (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,


Je possède une ATV 1 ère génération et en synchronisation personnalisée il ne me synchronise que les photos alors que des films et séries sont cochés.....


Je l'ai réinitialisé de nombreuses fois...rien à faire.

Une solution?


Merci


----------

